# extremely rare TEAL! chero cola bottle!



## bottlenutboy (Jul 28, 2007)

i realize that chero cola's do not get the respect they deserve, and there are alot that are quite common, BUT what alot of people dont realize is that like everything else, there are quite a few that are rare, and hard to get, because of this lack of interest an extremely rare bottle wont make it over around $60 when an ,lets say, equally rare SS coke would easily do 10x that amount. 

  i just scored this one off ebay, for about $25 shipping and all, i couldnt believe it, ive looked around for quite a while putting my book together, and this is THE ONLY teal chero cola ive ran across, ive seen all other colors including, purple(both irradiated and non), aqua, green, and citron

 here is a picture of it next to a plain common aqua one


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 28, 2007)

aqua from chattanooga, tenn. they are pretty common, the teal is from New Orleans,LA common town, but THAT COLOR! far as i know its one of a kind, anyone else got any? the pictures dont show its TRUE color, they make it look more dark aqua than teal, but bottle in hand, its DEFINATELY teal


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 28, 2007)

somebody say something.... dont leave me hangin'  i look like a fool talkin to myself like this....[&o]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok it's purty. Don't know squat about it's rarity, but it is an interesting color.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 28, 2007)

> Don't know squat about it's rarity


 
 i do, they are very rare in this color, so far its one of a kind... ive seen a couple citron ones, but only this teal one....

 did you catch my list of towns i have so far in collectors chat?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 29, 2007)

I just checked that out. It is interesting. It makes me wonder how old the Nehi bottling plant is in Bluefield, VA. I looks like a fairly old building, I wonder if it is old enough to have bottled Chero Cola. If I find out any information about it's bottling them during my research I will let you know.


----------



## LC (Jul 29, 2007)

Wish I could get to the stacks of pop cases I have  full of bottles I have buried, I think I have a bunch of these in one of the cases, but do not remember if any of them have color.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 29, 2007)

that building wouldnt have to be all that old, it wasnt started until 1903, in columbus Ga, and a few years later until they actually started to branch out, chero cola was made up until its formula remanufacture around 1935


 LOUIS! shame on you! quit being lazy and contribute your chero cola bottles! i need the info for real though, if you can get to them i would appreciate it

 thank you both

 I  would really like to get my hands on one of those citron examples, they look pretty good too....

 the reason a few came out teal and citron instead of plain aqua and green is because when they mixed a new batch of glass, it was pretty concentrated to start with, so the first few bottles from a new batch came out alot darker and slightly different shades original colors were aqua,green,and clear 

 known colors that chero's come in now are clear, aqua, green, citron, sun colored, and teal


----------



## LC (Jul 29, 2007)

Columbus Georgia ! When I was drafted into the Armed Forces, that is where those crazy people sent me first. First time away form home and was sent to a worse city than the one I lived and grew up in. Didn't think that was at all possible. Although there was this one night in the old part of Columbus down on eighth street, me and a couple of other guys met up with these Pros,,,,, well, never mind that, I still shudder when I recall how that evening ended for us .....

 As for the Chero bottles Spence, I do not believe you understand just how buried they are ! Will take a look tomorrow and see if I can somehow get into some of them, I am not promising anything though.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 29, 2007)

that is one hilarious story lou!

 i believe in you, i have faith! you WILL  be able to get to those chero's!


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2007)

Good score, Spencer. I've never seen a teal Chero myself. Very cool. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Spencer, That is a great score. I saw one sell at a bottle show for $100. Don't remember where it was from but it sold just the same. Great lookin bottle.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 29, 2007)

thank you jim, and you too warren, its nice to hear words of encouragement from good friends

  i guess that means i stole this thing at $24

 i think ill keep it though, since its a 1 of 2 known


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2007)

Definitely a keeper. If you would sell it, even for, say $150-200, you'll still kick yourself in the a$$ later when you want one and can't find another. I know from experience [&:]. Sold a good local medicine and got killer $$ for it. Now I want it, and don't have it. Never again! They print $$ every day, but they don't make these rare glass beauties anymore. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

yeah i gotcha jim, i dont plan to sell it, i may never find another one, this is a killer addition to ANY soda collection, i have another that is supposed to be coming in the mail in a couple days, im not too sure about it though, ill see it when it gets here, i cant wait, maybe itll be teal! but the picture i looked at just looked like a really deep aqua, either way a really dark aqua is a pretty rare color too, most are just plain jane aqua, green, or clear...


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Spencer -



> known colors that chero's come in now are clear, aqua, green, citron, sun colored, and teal


 
 I don't see a mention of 'ice blue' which is a common color for a lot of sodas. The Chero (I got) when I dug w/ Zane last is ice blue. I'll get you a pic when I get back from vacation. 

 Your 'teal' above looks very ice blue to me. White backgrounds are very important when dealing w/ color, which is something to think about if you're adding pics to your book. 

 I have a clear Richmond, Va. variation (w/ pic) on my 'For Sale' site. I add this because I don't see it on your city listing. There must be a good many from Va. but I really don't pay much attention to them. I can PM you w/ a local soda man to give you a list.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 1, 2007)

thank you meech, that would be great, and i would love to see your ice blue chero, and could you post a pic of the richmond chero too? most of my listings have came off of ebay, and alot of the others came from other books, and some are mind and some are other peoples

 if the guy you are talking about is Mike Elling, ive already talked to him, he wasnt much help, he just tried to sell me a list of everything he had in his collection....


----------



## wonkapete (Aug 2, 2007)

Spencer, I always liked the bottles with Chero Cola written in script.  I'm sure you have some of those?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 2, 2007)

i have a angled script one from birmingham, alabama

 the story behind the script bottles is that they were the first bottles, 

 the horse shoe script bottles were first, in 1912, then the angled script bottles, in 1913, then came the 7 oz. block letter,in 1914, in 1916, they changed the bottles to 6 1/2 oz. block letter bottles, then 1923, the first chero-cola twist bottles were used, 1927, embossed Cher O twist bottle was used,

 hope this helps everyone date their bottles[]


----------



## quarrylizard (Aug 2, 2007)

dont know if this one is just blue or teal,but its from middlesburro kentucky....


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 2, 2007)

is the last one aqua or gteen?

 i like that citron one in the middle!, wanna trade?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 4, 2007)

just bumping this one, because i like to look at it, im still psyched about it[]

 also to better understand the difference in the teal one and an icebluedeep aqua one

 here's a comparison shot[]


----------



## quarrylizard (Aug 5, 2007)

think ill keep the citrin...the last one has a green tint like clear green.i have some clear blue tint also.the ctrin has no FL just OZ after the 61/2........


----------



## jamyers (Aug 10, 2007)

I believe I may have found a teal one as well. Strange thing about it is embossed near the bottom of the bottle reads: "This bottle never sold". Is that common? Manufactured in Columbus, GA, anyone know rough value?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 11, 2007)

columbus is where it all began, so they have the most bottles, makeing them the most common, IF, and this is a big if, it is actually teal, rather than just a dark blue, which also seems to be a common color, if teal then it has a pretty good value, probably around $50+ i would figure, but ive heard of them going for more., if just a common aqua, or blue color, then a couple dollars at best


----------



## kastoo (Aug 11, 2007)

I dig Cheros left and right at my dump and I leave them there.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 11, 2007)

where from? there are some good ones, that sell pretty well, 

 how come you didnt make it to atlanta today? i was looking for you...


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 13, 2007)

*buster, doug*

well what do you two think about it now that youve seen it up close? 

 i had it at the show, the others that came should have came by my table! i had some pretty good ones there that i was looking for information on. 


 REMEMBER THAT FLASK I WAS PASSING AROUND THE SHOW ASKING ABOUT? 
 well i heard back from ralph van brocklin, some of you probably recognize that name, if not then he's THE authority on flasks, he said that he didnt know of a half pint like mine, only the pint, and he said it was definately worth atleast $350! 

 im glad i didnt leave that thing in that antique mall for $4 now!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 13, 2007)

*RE: buster, doug*

Here is another Chero-cola plant you may not know about. It was located in Coeburn, VA and appears first on the 1922 Sanborne map of the area. I will keep my eyes open for bottles.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 13, 2007)

*RE: buster, doug*

Here is a G&L bottling works bottle from Pocahontas, VA. I'm not sure is this will help you any; however, it does share a similar design to the Chero-cola bottles. A connection maybe or a bottle company modified design?


----------



## digdug (Aug 13, 2007)

*RE: buster, doug*

Hey Spencer-glad you were able to find out some info on that flask.  That was a great purchase for $4.  Plus the teal Chero-Cola was a great bottle.  I hadn't seen one that shade before.  The pictures here on the forum don't do it justice.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 13, 2007)

*RE: buster, doug*

thank you, after a while, im going to test the forum, and then ill disclose what i found out about it, price wise

 and your right, the pictures on here dont really show it too well... wish i could get better pics of it on here...


----------

